# Looking for a smoking time from you professionals.



## Kemble (Nov 25, 2020)

I have (2) 5lb precooked turkey breasts from Costco and (1) precooked spiral ham from Costco. Both are frozen and I’m currently doing the thaw by cold water method for the next 5 hours.

I have a Traeger 575 that I plan to use for all 3 pieces tomorrow.

My question to you professionals is what temp should I cook them at and for how long?  Can I put all 3 pieces in at the same time and temp? Or will I need to stagger them ? Can I use same temp or will I need to change temp?

I know it’s kind of last minute. Been a busy week.  Thanks a ton in advance !!!


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 25, 2020)

I am not a pro but have smoked a few breasts. Usually about 30 minutes a pound  at 225 degrees. I am told for crispy skin to cook at 300-350 degrees so I tried my last one at 350 degrees and although the skin was a bit crisper we didn't think the turkey was as juicy and tender as the ones done at 225. Also the smoke flavor was better at 225. About a half hour a pound on the ham also depending how big it is.

Both the turkey and ham will stay surprisingly hot for a long time if wrapped in foil and a couple of thick towels and stored in a cooler. Resting it's called. Wrapping a turkey in foil, towels, and resting in a cooler will affect the skin crispness. Won't hurt the ham. If I were doing all three @ 225 I would put all three in at the same time.

I am doing a turkey tomorrow and it will be be @ 225 degrees, brined, injected, foiled, wrapped in two heavy towels and rested in a cooler for about a couple of hours. This is what we prefer. Cherry wood for my turkey and ham.


----------



## Kemble (Nov 26, 2020)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 26, 2020)

My recommendation:  Set smoker temp to 275, put them all in at the same time.
The turkey will be done in approximately 2.5 hrs - measure and pull when internal is 160.   Wrap in foil and a towel and place in a small cooler.
The ham will be done in approximately 3 hours, measure and pull when internal is 145.  Also wrap in foil and towel and place in cooler.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 26, 2020)

If they are pre cooked. I think you might dry out the breasts if you smoke them as you would from raw.


----------

